# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  My toads and their home

## Peakone

Its my turn to show my fbtoads  :Smile:  Their home is still unfinished, background from styrofoam is about to be made, but it will take a while because im kinda busy those days. So, i decided to let the fire-bellies to step inside with poor decoration until im done with the background (Ill update this thread once the vivarium get revamped).

So here they are! Let me introduce to you Brox



and Jin'da



Im still not 100% sure about their sex so the names can change in time  :Big Grin:  (brox->broxy and Jin'da-> Jin'do)

More pix inc!

----------


## peeka

Aww they look so happy! What kind of plants did you use?

Ally

----------


## Peakone

Underwater i used Cryptocoryne affinis and microsorum narrow leaf, on the land just some mosses i toke from a river side. For the revamp i think to put also fittonia and schefflera.. prolly and selaginella if there is enough room for all  :Smile: 

P.S. Oh forgot the floating pistia in the water  :Frog Smile:

----------


## peeka

I like the Pistia alot very pretty

Ally

----------


## Peakone

> I like the Pistia alot very pretty
> 
> Ally


The toads just love to sit on top of it  :Wink:

----------


## peeka

> The toads just love to sit on top of it


Awww. You must take a pic of that! I got my terrarium a week ago but I have been too busy to start anything with it as yet. Yours has inspired me to get to work.

Ally

----------


## firebellied zach

Very nice!! Water is so clean and nice plants. I could never spend the time making a glass divider. :Big Applause:  :Big Applause:

----------


## s6t6nic6l

well done. nice touch with the pistia floating around. any chance of full frontal view

----------


## Peakone

Thx for the comments  :Smile: 




> well done. nice touch with the pistia floating around. any chance of full frontal view


When im done with the styrofoam and revamp the vivarium as i imagined, because im not satisfied with its current look  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Peakone

My toads became very dark green. Is it possible to be some camouflage reaction since the rocks and the substrate are dark aswell ?

----------


## bshmerlie

> My toads became very dark green. Is it possible to be some camouflage reaction since the rocks and the substrate are dark aswell ?


Yeah they do have a bad habit of doing that.  The more light green plants you add the lighter they will be.  I added white rocks as my bottom under the water and also as much green moss as I could to cover the floor. The little boulders I use for them to rest on I also switched from a grey color to an almost white one with speckles. I kept adding things to lighten it up and eventually they went back to the bright green color we all like.

----------


## Peakone

And what would you suggest, should i seed the plants in the dry side with soil or just to put the plants burying the pots in the wooden parts i use as substrate in the pictures above?

And if the 1st, should i use false bottom or something? I put keramzit as 1st layer (clay baked at 400+ degrees celsius) to absorb the humidity.  What bothers me is the soil not to rotten.

----------


## peeka

I would go with the first option. That way it would be easier to treat or take care of the plants if for some reason they were not doing well.

Ally

----------


## Quetzacoatl

This is very beautiful setup!  :Big Applause:  I like it and I´m sure that the toads too.

----------


## Peakone

I am done with carving the fiber and i used stucco over it (i dont know if thats the correct name in english), but now i dont know how to get rid of the lye... I heard something about vinegar.

Should i wash it with vinegar or something or just fill and drain the tank over and over again?

----------


## Peakone

Time for some update! Finally.  :Frog Smile: 

The terrarium is completely revamped and i can share the result with you  :Big Grin: 

That is the construction, made of 2 parts. I used fiber that i carved with soldering iron. Then i used grout "Ceresit" over it


The filter is connected to this black tube and its completely hidden when you place the parts as intended.


And there it is!







And 1 short clip, cause you cant see the waterfalls in the pictures

YouTube - Paludarium for Fire-bellied toad

The only thing left to be done is the lid.

----------


## Peakone

More pics

----------



----------


## bshmerlie

That is a great looking Viv. Thank you very much for sharing this with us. It also looks like your toads have found their green again.  :Smile:

----------


## clownonfire

It looks fantastic, and well thought of. Thank you for sharing this!

----------


## s6t6nic6l

outstanding work done there. you must be well pleased with the main focal point of the room now. well done

----------


## Peakone

Predators in action!

YouTube - My Fire-bellies hunting their dinner

----------


## Quetzacoatl

Thank you for sharing this enclosure, I think your toads are satisfied with their home.  :Smile:

----------


## Monty

Awesome viv you built for them!

----------


## Heather

Very nice!

----------


## heyjude2200

Yes, a couple of my fire bellies have changed color--one that likes to hide in a clay pot-- I buried on it on it's side, with about half below the substrate surface.  My substrate is very dark & that frog has become very dark--I have a hard time finding him sometimes!  And another of my frogs loves to sit on top of a fake 'cave' from the pet store.  It has lime green "leaves" on the top and she has become lighter green & a more lime shade.  She sits there so much I renamed her to Limestone. :Smile:

----------


## maranda

I love the idea of the glass divider!  how did you install it?

----------


## Jace

*Awesome looking setup!  Thank you so much for sharing pictures of it!*

----------


## missfrogger

wow.. that is an incredible setup you have!  definitely given me some ideas for mine (hope you don't mind)!

----------


## Mr Bee

> I love the idea of the glass divider! how did you install it?


Yeah I'd also like to know how to do that!   I was just gonna build a banked up side with big rocks as a retaining wall to stop it all collapsing, but I like the idea of the completely seperate water area.  I've been told that setup makes cleaning more efficient too, as there's not so much as an issue with the toxin build-up, as it can be fully cleaned and wiped down.

----------


## Firebelly love

Can I just say......awsome job!?!

----------

